# Value of Reliant DD37 Planer?



## seriouswannabe (Apr 4, 2011)

I have found a Reliant DD37 15" planer for 400$ and I am wondering if this would be a good buy. I have tried to research it on the internet, but they do not seem to be a very common item for sale. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not familliar with that machine, seems like there might be some info here. http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...fIwUpX9sUfY_P_SU5YAlH7kl4wzx_cI.&pstart=9&b=1 :smile:


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had a reliant 15 in planer for about 22 years and have used it hard. I think new it cost about 6 to 700 dollars. I have worried through the years it would fail and I wouldn't be able to get parts, but have never needed any. Don't know if they are even still manufactured. it has been a 
workhorse. I think I bought it through harbor freight.


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

wood player said:


> I have had a reliant 15 in planer for about 22 years and have used it hard. I think new it cost about 6 to 700 dollars. I have worried through the years it would fail and I wouldn't be able to get parts, but have never needed any. Don't know if they are even still manufactured. it has been a
> workhorse. I think I bought it through harbor freight.


Reliant has been out of business for many years.


----------



## seriouswannabe (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks guys. Went to look at the planer and it looked solid, but had not been taken care of. I guess that leaves me still in the market. Would like to find one about 400-500$ if anyone finds one, would greatly appreciate the heads up.


----------



## planeboardone (Sep 6, 2011)

hi just found a dd37 reliant planer , was verry rusty but got all of rust off and runs great after oil job ,its a 1996 made, looking for a manual for it , anyone has ,e mail me thanks


----------



## zissou (Jun 3, 2012)

*owner*



seriouswannabe said:


> I have found a Reliant DD37 15" planer for 400$ and I am wondering if this would be a good buy. I have tried to research it on the internet, but they do not seem to be a very common item for sale. Any input would be appreciated.



I have one in excellent condition with full manual for $450. Please advise if interested...thanks.


----------



## fcwall (Nov 14, 2016)

Canarywood said:


> Reliant has been out of business for many years.


I replaced to out-feed roller on my 15 inch Reliant wood planer. Ordered a replace one from eReplacementparts.com "Outfeed Roller (6284774)" was the same size but no rubber covering.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

seriouswannabe said:


> I have found a Reliant DD37 15" planer for 400$ and I am wondering if this would be a good buy. I have tried to research it on the internet, but they do not seem to be a very common item for sale. Any input would be appreciated.


Reliant now out of business. I think $400 is too much. 
Make a low offer and see if they accept it.


----------



## hagented (Jun 11, 2019)

I have a Reliant DD37 planer. I like it. I am in the process of ordering a spiral cutter head from Grizzly and replacing the three knives.
Grizzly's T27695 spiral head is supposed to fit per message I found from someone online who used one of those. Time will tell but the manual from Grizzly showing the replacement of the cutter head has pictures that look just like my planer so these planers are offered under different names and they come from a Tiawan factory so I think better quality than what comes out of China.
Ted


----------



## gregthill50 (Sep 6, 2019)

is 300.00 a fair price for a reliant dd37 plainer? this is a older model ,green cast iron one also can you get a manual for this and would you need the serial number when ordering it and who do you order from 

thank you 


greg 

[email protected]


----------



## Morantz (Sep 7, 2021)

seriouswannabe said:


> thanks guys. Went to look at the planer and it looked solid, but had not been taken care of. I guess that leaves me still in the market. Would like to find one about 400-500$ if anyone finds one, would greatly appreciate the heads up.


I would check the belts, look for major rust problems, check height adjustment wheel to see if its free to move, height adjustment lock, infeed rollers and exit rollers, also and most important, see if it runs.if all moving parts seem in order get it.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Morantz but this thread is from 2011.


----------

